# WTLV 12/ WJXX 25 (frist coast news) First in Jacksonville FL with HD newscasts



## JTWestside (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry I do not have a better source: From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTLV



> High-definition
> On October 23, 2008, First Coast News became the first television station in Jacksonville to broadcast in high-definition. New graphics and music debuted, as well as on every other Gannett television station. The new uniformed graphics were created by G3 (or the Gannett Graphics Group) based near sister station KUSA-TV in Denver; the music was composed by Rampage Music New York.


----------

